# Best Men's Cologne Scent?? xmas gift advice



## hooxxknew (Nov 21, 2008)

So i want to get my man a good cologne for xmas, 

what scent makes you ladies melt? 



I know I should just go to the mall, and stroll around, but ehh, not today. lol
thank you so much for all of your input.


love, April!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 21, 2008)

Burberry-Brit for men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yves st Laurent- Homme

Uhmm...Theres some nice stuff in Body shop! I also love CK1.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 21, 2008)

Acqua di Gio by Giorgio Armani... definately makes me swoon


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 21, 2008)

CURVE! most definitely! the sexiest fragrance ever made for men! MMMMMM! 

i wish my husband would wear it, but he refuses to since i gave a bottle of it to my ex as a present back in high school =P


----------



## makeba (Nov 21, 2008)

I am big on scents so here is a list of some of my favorites. some of them are old skool so you probable can catch on fragrance.net or perfumeoutlet.net
Swiss Army  - best fragrance i ever smelled!!!!!!!!!
Curve
Thierry Mugler (not Angel for me, this one is not soo sweet)
Sean John


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 21, 2008)

Hugo Boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



David Beckham's scent is delectable.


----------



## revinn (Nov 21, 2008)

Juicy Couture Dirty English..yum.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

mmm...the new sean john one...in the black bottle I believe smells AMAZING!!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 21, 2008)

Jean Paul Gaultier...hands down!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sean John >>>> Multi-Platinum is the BEST scent I have ever smelled...I was lucky to get it at the CCO...I used to love the first scent - Forgivable....But Multi-Platinum makes me go Crazy!!!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 22, 2008)

oops i forgot to say Jean Paul Gaultier "LE MALE"..


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 16, 2008)

Curve #1 all time fav and cheap
Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Tried and True Issey Miyaki
All Armani Scents
There's others but I've drawn a blank

Deseo J Lo


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 16, 2008)

Dolce & Gabbana by D&G for Men...yummy! Makes me want to jump on the hubby....


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_Jean Paul Gaultier...hands down!!_

 
HELLS YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..OMG my fiance used to wear this back when we were in HS, sooo sexyyy...i need to buy it for him again..make me wanna rip his clothes off and rape him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol lemme stop


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 16, 2008)

:handsdown: curve .


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

jean paul gaultier... the one in the blue man bottle

lacoste - the red one 

i'm so crap at remembering names haha

i just bought my bf d&g the one for xmas today. smells AMAZING.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Canali <333


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 16, 2008)

burberry, isaac myaki i think????


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 11, 2009)

I know I'm late to the game, but Crave is my second favorite...to Curve of course.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 12, 2009)

My favorite is a scent called Thallium - available very inexpensively at most perfume  discounters.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

My favorite is definitely Issey Miyake for guys. Second would be the original Egoiste by Chanel. Platinum Egoiste is too "eh".

I like Le Male by Gautier, but it's really androgynous. I actually wear the summer edition that just came out myself. Hehe.


----------



## Aremisia (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_Acqua di Gio by Giorgio Armani... definately makes me swoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This scent never fails to make me have innappropriate thoughts about my boyfriend...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Dolce & Gabbana by D&G for Men...yummy! Makes me want to jump on the hubby....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been wanting to find a new cologne for him, (my bf, not your hubby!) and I may have to test this one out! Right now I'm leaning toward Polo Double Black. He likes to switch bottles after every one runs out, and Aqua de Gio and Armani code have been my favs, but I smelled Double Black at my Macy's the other day and swooned!


----------



## mixxey (Jun 23, 2009)

Bvlgari Pour homme soir... wow.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth Cole Black for men. Wowza! lol


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 10, 2009)

Lacoste Essential is one of my all time favorites, its very clean and versatile, I have yet to meet someone who didn't care for the scent, I get a good amount of complements on it. I highly recommend you getting it or at least testing it at your local department store.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_Acqua di Gio by Giorgio Armani... definately makes me swoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Love, love, love this scent. I bought it for my dh to wear because an ex wore it and it used to always make me melt. Good thing my dh doesn't know that or he wouldn't ever wear it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2009)

John Varvatos... yum!


----------



## User67 (Oct 15, 2009)

YSL, My DH has already gone through 3 bottles!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG, none of you ladies mentioned Polo Green!!! My best friend wears polo green and I absolutely LOVE IT; I attack him every time he's got it on! It has a pine-like smell to it, which is probably why I love it...I grew up around pine trees.

I also love, as most of you said, Curve.


----------



## nle314 (Nov 21, 2009)

My husband uses Azzaro Chrome.  He's on his second bottle.  Love it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 26, 2009)

my man wears the new diesel cologne i got him for his bday. It makes him smell shexy


----------



## kimmy (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_YSL, My DH has already gone through 3 bottles!_

 
my boyfriend got the sampler set at sephora, and i gotta say: i'm really hoping he uses that gift certificate for ysl. it smells delicious.

he's already got a bottle of d&g light blue which is my absolute favourite though.


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 26, 2009)

Acqua di Gio... 'omg' is the best word i can describe it with. whenever my bf wears it, i pounce on him. it smells INCREDIBLE.


----------



## frankyi (Apr 22, 2013)

hy, I was looking for a gift for my boyfriend, we have our first anniversary soon, and I had no idea what would I buy him and then I found this page Best Men's Cologne. I just adore Acqua di Gio and Noir and now I can't decide which one is better. What do you think?


----------

